# Night stopover in North Wales



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

We are booked in to the Riverside site in Betws Y Coed for the weekend, Friday to Sunday. We were thinking of travelling down later on Thursday night but would like help with somewhere to just stay till the morning. Quite cheap would be best  

Does anyone know of a nightstop type place around this area that will let us arrive at about 10 at night. Conwy, Llandudno or the like will suffice.

Cheers.


----------



## oddjob1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Afternoon ThePrisoner
when we go to north wales,we normally stop on the roodee car park in chester on the river dee, and finish the journey the next morning, £1-50 after 5pm until 9am the next morning ,barriers down at 10-30pm ,open at 6am ,cafe on the car park with toilets opens at 9am ,wetherspoons in the city centre 15min walk
oddjob1


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Stopovers*

You could check out the Motorhome Stopover, which for about £30 gives you 400+ free stopovers around the country for the price of a meal or a pint. [email protected] or at www.motorhomestopover.co.uk 
I have used them three times this month; brilliant!
rosalan


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Keep going through Betws to Capel Curig, turn left past outdoor centre of Plas y Brennin, continue a few hundred yards, their are three big laybys next to the lake, vans always parked up here for the night. About eight miles from your campsite.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We stayed at the Blue Bell Inn at Halkyn with the Motorhome Stopover scheme last Friday night. 

A very warm welcome, the pub appears to be a popular local which has won lots of CAMRA awards for best pub and best cider pub.

Does not do food during the week but we will return one weekend to try out the menu which included local buffalo!


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

we have spent nights on the main car park in Betws-y-coed, right down the back, quiet place, cheap and even has designated mh spaces, an you can walk into town for a beer


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you all. The wild camping spots are very appealing but as we have never stayed off site before we are quite nervous. 

Do you ever get any hassle and, regarding the car park at betws, what time would we have to move off in the morn?


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have never had any trouble, instead of moving on early you can just feed the meter untill your ready to go, I am sure there will probably be another van or 2 there given it is half term


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

ThePrisoner said:


> Thank you all. The wild camping spots are very appealing but as we have never stayed off site before we are quite nervous.
> 
> Do you ever get any hassle and, regarding the car park at betws, what time would we have to move off in the morn?


I live in North Wales 20 miles from Betws. The places I gave near Capel Curig are right next to the road but it is very quiet at night and their are nearly always other vans parked in them, great scenic spot as well.


----------

